
App Doesn't Deserve a Subscription Cost - denzil_correa
https://tapandswipe.net/blog/your-app-doesnt-deserve-a-subscription-cost
======
rvz
I agree with some of the author's concerns in his blogpost. But the real
context of his post is here:
[https://twitter.com/airmailer/status/1150562754534748161](https://twitter.com/airmailer/status/1150562754534748161)

To me, this sounds like a desparate reason to try to captialise on moving to a
subscription-based plan. In-app subscription for email push notifications with
multiple account support? I'm not convinced.

I'd rather use/migrate back to the stock email app than subscribe to something
like this.

------
celeritascelery
I agreed with author, until recently. Everyone hates it when their favorite
utility app becomes abandonware. And the reality is that keeping an app up to
date with all the new features on a mobile platform is non trivial. Many times
I really wish that apps would switch to subscription model so that I can pay
to make sure they don’t get forgotten about. In a software world that requires
constant updates, consistent payments makes sense.

